# My 55g Cichlid tank



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my newly scaped South American Cichlid tank. I have 3 very large veil fin Koi angels and a pair of Geophagus tapajos. Also I have 4 clown loaches I'm growing out a little for my 125. The green on the left is a filler until my Manzanita wood comes in.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great. Got any closeups of the fish? Would love to see pics of the 125 also. What do you have planned for that tank?


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well the 125 is in the basement and haven't put it up yet. I want to have everything together before I start that project so I don't have to keep running out and getting stuff. I'll probably go with sand or a really fine gravel substrate and a painted black background. That will probably be a South America Cichlid tank as well but with more elaborate aquascaping. Maybe planted. I'm really liking the Geophagus and angels together. They get along great and need the same water conditions. Of course I'll have about 6 or 7 clown loaches too. I want to find a large piece of Manzanita wood almost the length of the tank. I will combine my two 55s into the 125. My other 55 is planted with angels and rainbow fish. I'm kinda wanting it to be a darkish theme. I may go discus too, so as you can see I'm still not fully decided on that direction. Here's my other planted tank.


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Am planning a lot of rock work for the 125 as well to compliment the Manzanita wood. Should look pretty good once I can get everything together. Not in too big of a rush though, I still got some time before the clowns outgrow the 55.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice! I too am wanting to get another 6 ft tank so i can combine my two 55 gallon tanks. It's just a wish right now. Gotta wait for funds and also i gotta figure out where to put another tank! Lol


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Once I take the 55s down I'm gonna sell one and keep the other.


----------

